# Powerhead not producing bubbles - please help



## Niren (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello Friends

I need some help with regards to my powerhead not producing any air bubbles. 
I have a powerhead connected to filter and it sprays out a strong water current with fine air bubbles. I had this in my African cichlid setup and it worked fine. Recently I went overseas and I asked my friend ot take care of the fish. They had been doing fine, however just before the day before I was due the power head had stopped producing water bubbles and there had been a fish kill.
This usually happens when there is a power failure and the pwerhead does not operate until you unplug the device and then turn it back on. You then have to take the power head with the nozzle and raise it above the water surface for the nozzle to start gushing water again. ONce I got back to the US I tried this, but I didn't see any water bubble in the water cutrrent. The pump does sprayout a strong current as I can feel it to the touch. However, the current does not have any water bubbles. I was told that the if the tubing that extends from the nozzle to the exterior of the tank is removed, the water current will not have any bubbles. I do have the tubing comming to the exterior of the tank and it still does not produce any bubbles.

Could this be a malfunction in the powerhead? Also is it neccesary to have the water bubbles to provide good areation? Would the water current it self be suffucient to give adequat air supply without the bubbles?

Was wondering whether to purcahse a new powerhead? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

You donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t need air bubbles to oxygenate the water. What you need is a bit of turbulence/water flow at the waterÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s surface. Just aim the powerhead up a bit so that creates a decent flow at the surface of the water and you should be good to go.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Agree with the previous comment. However, in regards air bubbles if you want them, the fitting where the airline tube connects to the powerhead, is probably clogged with mineral deposits, inhibiting the air to be pulled through the airline - it doesn't take a lot of obstruction. I suggest, if you indeed want the air bubbles, to remove the airline at the powerhead and clean out the orifice. For example, on a maxijet, you have a little tube connector that sits in the exhaust tube and connects into the airline and they often clog due to hard water. It only takes a couple of grains of deposit. Take a paper clip and clean out the fitting and you should be good to go. If it's another type, again, clean this connection point and the airline end.
Before you even do this, pull the aerator adjuster off the end of the airline (part sticking out of the tank) and blow with your mouth through the tube - you'll see airbubbles unles there is something wrong with the airline. You should also clean out the impeller while you're at it - as this gets dirty, output is reduced considerably and can cause issues on restart - it won't restart easily.
Good luck.


----------

